# Passport close to expiration - travel?



## Kaia

I live in Germany on an unlimited permit (unbegrenzte Aufenthaltsgenehmigung). My passport will expire in March. I'm planning to travel to Norway for a week over the New Year. Will I be permitted to enter Norway with a passport that's not valid for three months? Will I be permitted to re-enter Germany? Will Lufthansa cause problems?
As both Norway and Germany are Schengen countries, I wouldn't be worried if I weren't flying.
Has anyone been in a similar situation?
Thanks!
Kaia


----------



## James3214

I assume you have a US passport, but I would assume the advice for you would be the same as it is for UK passport holders and they are advised on the Foreign Office site as follows:

_Entry Requirements - Passport validity 
You must hold a valid passport to enter Norway. Your passport must be valid for the proposed duration of your stay. No additional period of validity beyond this is required. However, it is always sensible to have a short period of extra validity on your passport in case of any unforeseen delays to your departure. You do not have to wait until your old passport expires to apply to renew it. Any time left on your old passport when you apply will be added to your new passport, up to a maximum of nine months. For passport applications in the UK, you should apply to the Identity and Passport Service._

So I guess you will be okay?


----------



## James3214

Hold on, I think you might be in trouble...if you have a US passport that is!

_ENTRY / EXIT REQUIREMENTS FOR U.S. CITIZENS: Norway is a party to the Schengen Agreement. As a U.S. citizen, you may enter Norway for up to 90 days for tourist or business purposes without a visa. *Your passport should be valid for at least three months beyond the period of stay.* For further details about travel into and within Schengen countries, please see our fact sheet. _

Norway


----------



## Kaia

Thanks!
I fear you're right. It's a US passport and the Norwegian embassy's site says the same thing. Lufthansa tells me I can get a temporary passport from the embassy. I hope she's right!


----------



## Kaia

Here's how the situation has developed - in case anyone else is in a similar position:

- The airline recommended getting a temporary (emergency passport).
- The Norwegian embassy in Germany confirmed that the rules are as James stated (above) but said it would unlikely that I would have problems at the airport in Oslo.
- When I called the American embassy in Berlin, it turned out that the time between application and receipt of a renewed passport is considerably less than the 4-6 weeks (+ additional week for transport between Germany and the US). I was told I could have a new passport in 10 days or so if I turned in the application in person. So it was off to Berlin yesterday where I was in and out of the embassy in less than 30 minutes. Friendly people, no complications. (Thanks! if embassy personnel is reading this.) And thanks to James for answering.
Kaia


----------



## James3214

Thanks for the update Kaia. 
Actually, I am in a similar situation with renewing my UK passport. I sent it off 10 days ago and waiting to receive the new one back. It's worrying because I have to travel to Austria next weekend and although it's in Schengen and I have no passport checks to go through, I could have problems if anyone checks or asks for it. I have the original photocopy and other ID but I am just hoping that I get it back before I travel.


----------



## Kaia

Another update:
I got my new passport within 10 or 12 days. However, since I don't have a driver's license I was in the absurd situation of not having ID at the post office, first to pick up a package, then to pick up the passport, which was sent registered mail. I showed my old passport, which the embassy had invalidated, and couldn't convince the employee to give me my package. "But you can see that it was just invalidated two days ago." "Doesn't matter, it's invalid." "But it's the same picture and the same name as on the address ..." "You could have changed your name ..." It was clear that arguing that I'm the same person, even if I HAD in the space of a few days, ordered merchandise under one name and then changed that name, was going to get me nowhere. I emptied all my cards onto his counter, he pounced on the Postbank card and the problem was solved. So I avoided the situation of having my only valid ID in the envelope I need to identify myself in order to receive.
The trip to Norway was lovely and not once did I have to show any ID. Not even at the airport.
Kaia


----------

